# Celine C Bag



## raspberrypink

So I've been waiting for quite a while for someone to start this thread. Just as I've been eyeing this bag since I laid hands on a C bag couple of months bag. I couldn't get it off my mind since I saw it and held it. It's a perfect bag for me. The size is small but it holds all my essentials even better than the slightly larger Boy bag or Diorama. The compartment inside is so strategically designed and holds my items comfortably. Whereas the exact same items I have to kinda squeeze them in the Boy bag. 

The quality of the leather is also luxurious. Calf skin exterior and lambskin interior. Feels amazing. The only thing that was holding me back is the lack of publicity/information/social media exposure or rather.... not so ideal reviews of the new range offered by Hedi Slimane. And so I went to buy a Fendi just to fill the void of not having this bag. But I  still intentionally walk past Celine boutique almost every week. 

And so I finally pulled the trigger. I just love this bag. I think it's a very understated and yet elegant bag. Love the feel of it and how my things fit so nicely inside. And it's actually the same size as a camera bag. 

Just wanted to share my love for it! [emoji173]


----------



## raspberrypink

More pics from Instagram...


----------



## Venessa84

It looks gorgeous and the leather looks amazing! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## raspberrypink

Venessa84 said:


> It looks gorgeous and the leather looks amazing! Congrats and enjoy!!


Thank you so much!  Have a great weekend !


----------



## bagidiotic

Its beautiful


----------



## raspberrypink

bagidiotic said:


> Its beautiful


Thank you! I think so too [emoji173]


----------



## raspberrypink

Out with my C bag today !
Happy Mother's Day to all you beautiful mummies [emoji173]

]


----------



## CM SF

Thanks for sharing. I ordered this bag as a Mother's Day gift to myself. How have you enjoyed using the bag over the past couple weeks? I love the new Celine, everything down to the new packaging.

I can't find many posts on here with the new pieces so I enjoyed your photos a lot!


----------



## TraceySH

I didn't like this at first, but it's grown on me some! Your pics are amazing, and I hope you are loving your bag. How is the quality?


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

Its gorgeous. I loved it! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## raspberrypink

CM SF said:


> Thanks for sharing. I ordered this bag as a Mother's Day gift to myself. How have you enjoyed using the bag over the past couple weeks? I love the new Celine, everything down to the new packaging.
> 
> I can't find many posts on here with the new pieces so I enjoyed your photos a lot!


Thank you for your kind words! And congrats on getting the C Bag for your own Mother's Day gift! We all deserve a little reward for days like these [emoji173][emoji6] and to give ourselves a pat on the back for a good job done with our kids [emoji4].

 The thing I love about this bag most is how practical and functional it really is. Because of the compartments I'm able to put my stuff nicely and they are so easy to reach. When you open the bag it's like an accordion which opens wide. 
The interior is lambskin lining and by now it has softened a bit. But the good thing about lambskin is it's thin so the interior is not bulky nor stiff but still feels luxurious.  The exterior is calfskin so it still holds the shape well.

I've taken pictures of my things in the C bag vs Boy bag. Though the Boy is slightly longer I usually have some slight struggle putting my phone back into the bag as it's a bit of a squeeze. But the C bag is easily accessible. Very cleverly designed I feel. I also love the style, small and elegant but practical. 

Can't wait to see your pictures of the new bag. Do share with us ok?


----------



## raspberrypink

TraceySH said:


> I didn't like this at first, but it's grown on me some! Your pics are amazing, and I hope you are loving your bag. How is the quality?


Awww... thank you for such sweet words [emoji7].  I love this bag and the quality is great. There's a sense of sturdiness to the feel of the leather... if you know what i mean. Maybe also because of the quilting, I don't see any scratches so far.  Definitely above my expectations.  
Check it out if you can.


----------



## raspberrypink

Sakshi.Mathur said:


> Its gorgeous. I loved it!
> Thanks for sharing


Thank you! [emoji7]


----------



## Beth Nightingale

Hi is this the medium size, I am considering buying the bag in camel. Do you have more images of the chain doubled ? 


raspberrypink said:


> Thank you for your kind words! And congrats on getting the C Bag for your own Mother's Day gift! We all deserve a little reward for days like these [emoji173][emoji6] and to give ourselves a pat on the back for a good job done with our kids [emoji4].
> 
> The thing I love about this bag most is how practical and functional it really is. Because of the compartments I'm able to put my stuff nicely and they are so easy to reach. When you open the bag it's like an accordion which opens wide.
> The interior is lambskin lining and by now it has softened a bit. But the good thing about lambskin is it's thin so the interior is not bulky nor stiff but still feels luxurious.  The exterior is calfskin so it still holds the shape well.
> 
> I've taken pictures of my things in the C bag vs Boy bag. Though the Boy is slightly longer I usually have some slight struggle putting my phone back into the bag as it's a bit of a squeeze. But the C bag is easily accessible. Very cleverly designed I feel. I also love the style, small and elegant but practical.
> 
> Can't wait to see your pictures of the new bag. Do share with us ok?
> View attachment 4433371
> View attachment 4433372


i is the


----------



## raspberrypink

Beth Nightingale said:


> Hi is this the medium size, I am considering buying the bag in camel. Do you have more images of the chain doubled ?
> 
> i is the



Hi this is the medium indeed. Here's a pic of it double chain.


----------



## raspberrypink

Beth Nightingale said:


> Hi is this the medium size, I am considering buying the bag in camel. Do you have more images of the chain doubled ?
> 
> i is the



I think the camel colour is gorgeous! I was originally tossing between the bicolour camel/black and black. It was a tough choice. Do share pics with us when you get it


----------



## Beth Nightingale

raspberrypink said:


> I think the camel colour is gorgeous! I was originally tossing between the bicolour camel/black and black. It was a tough choice. Do share pics with us when you get it


Hi , yes I got it and absolutely love it , I’ll post pictures of it in the day and on soon.


----------



## raspberrypink

Beth Nightingale said:


> Hi , yes I got it and absolutely love it , I’ll post pictures of it in the day and on soon.


Absolutely gorgeous! This is such a beautiful colour, perfect shade of camel. Wonderful choice, I'm sure you will enjoy this.❤
Do share more mod shots!


----------



## Icing_Time

Such a stunning bag and the imo quilted version is much more beautiful than the regular version.


----------



## Beth Nightingale

Icing_Time said:


> Such a stunning bag and the imo quilted version is much more beautiful than the regular version.


In love with it I think the quilting makes it better suited to go day to night and in my opinion made it look more classic.


----------



## raspberrypink

Icing_Time said:


> Such a stunning bag and the imo quilted version is much more beautiful than the regular version.



+1 totally agree!


----------



## raspberrypink

Beth Nightingale said:


> In love with it I think the quilting makes it better suited to go day to night and in my opinion made it look more classic.



I can't get my eyes off your camel one.... please share mod shots!


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

I loved your collection. Simply awesome.. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beth Nightingale

raspberrypink said:


> I can't get my eyes off your camel one.... please share mod shots!


Here with the mod shots !!! For reference I also added the inside space which is so roomy and easily fits my long prada purse.


----------



## raspberrypink

Beth Nightingale said:


> Here with the mod shots !!! For reference I also added the inside space which is so roomy and easily fits my long prada purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4457811
> View attachment 4457812
> View attachment 4457815
> View attachment 4457818
> View attachment 4457820
> View attachment 4457822
> View attachment 4457823



Wow this colour is really gorgeous! And suits you so perfectly. Love your mod shots you look like a model! This is really a beautiful colour on you.


----------



## Beth Nightingale

raspberrypink said:


> Wow this colour is really gorgeous! And suits you so perfectly. Love your mod shots you look like a model! This is really a beautiful colour on you.


Awh that’s so lovely of you to say/ I have to say it is the perfect beige. Nearly got the black they are both so stunning. Bag sisters !


----------



## raspberrypink

Beth Nightingale said:


> Awh that’s so lovely of you to say/ I have to say it is the perfect beige. Nearly got the black they are both so stunning. Bag sisters !


*hi-5*


----------



## shopanonymous

Love this bag! Can you please comment on the weight of the bag?
And also, for the camel quilted bag picture, is it a size medium or small?


----------



## Beth Nightingale

shopanonymous said:


> Love this bag! Can you please comment on the weight of the bag?
> And also, for the camel quilted bag picture, is it a size medium or small?


Hi , mine is a medium. Weight wise I’ve never had an issue with it feeling heavy though for the structure of the bag I find that doubling the chains helps the leather. I hardly ever wear it cross body because I feel like the weight of the bag makes the leather wrinkle.


----------



## shopanonymous

Beth Nightingale said:


> Hi , mine is a medium. Weight wise I’ve never had an issue with it feeling heavy though for the structure of the bag I find that doubling the chains helps the leather. I hardly ever wear it cross body because I feel like the weight of the bag makes the leather wrinkle.


Wow! I hadn't even thought of leather wrinkling, since it looks fairly rigid in the smooth leather C bags. I take that to mean it's a heavy bag, but doesn't bother you! Cannot wait to join this small club. I love the box bag, but hated the strap - and I like the chain and clean and modern update this C bag represents. While I adored the Philo era bags and have a collection of them, this one really caught my eye. Your pictures helped to convince me!


----------



## Elena S

Hey! I’m looking into getting a C medium bag in smooth leather (new, never used) at a very good price (around €1000). But as far as I understand it never became popular and has been discontinued just after a year after its release.

Anyone know why? It seems to be a very classic understated style with full leather lining. Does it have any flows?


----------



## shopanonymous

I have no idea, other than the major backlash against the departure of Phoebe Philo. The major design changes really made a lot of Celine fans angry. As a fan of the old Celine, I can say I still love some of the newer designs - including the C bag. I have it in camel and am thinking about getting a black one as well (medium). It is one of the most amazing values on the market right now, so if you like it, you can really get a steal on the preloved market. Even new bags are selling way below what the quality of the bag would warrant. It is impeccably made, classic, and understated. Dive in!


----------



## maraioanakly

Hi, I’m new in the world of luxury bags and obviously already addicted. I have found a very good deal on a quilted Celine C bag, however while doing my research I couldn’t find anyone talking about it in the last 2 years. I find the bag quite beautiful and I know they’re great quality, but I’m concerned about it going completely out of style soon (if it hasn’t already) or its resale value. Do you think I should get the C bag or save the money for other bags on my wish list?


----------



## IntheOcean

maraioanakly said:


> Hi, I’m new in the world of luxury bags and obviously already addicted. I have found a very good deal on a quilted Celine C bag, however while doing my research I couldn’t find anyone talking about it in the last 2 years. I find the bag quite beautiful and I know they’re great quality, but I’m concerned about it going completely out of style soon (if it hasn’t already) or its resale value. Do you think I should get the C bag or save the money for other bags on my wish list?


Hi & welcome to the Purse Forum 

I think the C bag is beautiful, but yes, it's not at hot as it once was. But it has a classic shape that's always going to be in style even if this particular bag isn't on everyone's radar anymore. If it's a good deal, and if you like the bag, then go for it. If in a year or two you decide you don't want it anymore, you'll probably be able to resell it and recoup most, if not all, of your money, because prices always tend to go up.

What I'm ultimately saying is, buy what you like, not what others like. You're the one who's going to enjoy the item, not them.


----------



## Elena S

Well, here it is - brand new from 24 Sèvres (€1000 only!)! I love it!


----------



## Rockerchic

I just found a brand new camel quitled one and am thinking of pulling the trigger. For those of you who have it or know of the brand, any last minute words of advice?


----------



## packhorse

This is a lovely bag -especially with the quilted leather which balances out the "fontiness" of the "C" logo and I think it's quite classic, but yes the single "C" will be gone now. The "C" I think will only appear now in the double C triomphe logo (at least in the context of bags). That'll be the only reason it was discontinued.


----------



## WvK

Love my C bag!


----------



## CowsGoMoo

Hello. Does the bag scratch easily, particularly the light camel one? I just saw a small C Bag in the local boutique carrying Celine and can't stop thinking about it! It's going for about $1700 (40% off tag price) and I love the leather. Just concerned about the wear and tear, color transfer, scratches on hardware, etc. Any feedback from C Bag owners?


----------



## WvK

I think the major scratch prone part would be the clasp itself. I own the medium C bag in quilted black. Didn’t experience damage to it except for the repetitive opening of the clasp.


----------



## CowsGoMoo

WvK said:


> I think the major scratch prone part would be the clasp itself. I own the medium C bag in quilted black. Didn’t experience damage to it except for the repetitive opening of the clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148840
> View attachment 5148842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148839


Thank you for the photos, the leather still looks new! ❤️ A black C Bag is also available but I already have so many black bags 

From the photos, seems that the scratches don't look too obvious since it looks like they're on the inner parts of the clasp. Am I right? 

How long have you had your bag and do you use it often?


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

WvK said:


> I think the major scratch prone part would be the clasp itself. I own the medium C bag in quilted black. Didn’t experience damage to it except for the repetitive opening of the clasp.


I agree with this (I own the small C bag).


----------



## Rockerchic

I finally purchased in black and I love it...makes me want more...


----------



## l.ch.

Hello all! Been also eyeing this bag. Does anyone have the small size? 
What does it fit? Also, I’m having a difficult time deciding between the quilted and the smooth one…. I found a gorgeous grey smooth in the medium size (I don’t have any grey bags) and a greige/ taupe quilted in the small size…
Because of the lower price of the small I’m leaning towards it, but I don’t want to buy a bag that I cannot use, because it’s too small…


----------



## chubbybadass

I've been obsessed with this bag for a while and I was going to get it for myself as a Christmas gift but then the color/combo I wanted got bought right from under me on the Real Real. I'll continue on my hunt for the one I want but I'd like to ask those that have a medium one one thing? What do you carry in yours? Does everything fit? I am looking to get one to use as an every day bag that will fit a chanel compact card wallet, a little pouch with odds & ends, and a prada keyholder along with my phone. Is the inside of the bag tight because it's leather or is it forgiving? For anyone who can answer I appreciate it!


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

l.ch. said:


> Hello all! Been also eyeing this bag. Does anyone have the small size?
> What does it fit? Also, I’m having a difficult time deciding between the quilted and the smooth one…. I found a gorgeous grey smooth in the medium size (I don’t have any grey bags) and a greige/ taupe quilted in the small size…
> Because of the lower price of the small I’m leaning towards it, but I don’t want to buy a bag that I cannot use, because it’s too small…



I do. There is just enough room for my phone and cardholder, keys and lipstick. Buying a medium is my recommendation.


----------



## l.ch.

SmallFluffyDog said:


> I do. There is just enough room for my phone and cardholder, keys and lipstick. Buying a medium is my recommendation.


Thanks! I have decided to rethink about this bag, although it’s very tempting!


----------



## dianawu

Hi everyone!  I just bought a medium C bag off Vestiare Collective and I’m questioning the authenticity.  Can you let me know or show a picture of what your “made in Italy” stamp looks like?  Thank you!


----------

